# a dwess-are you cwazy!!!!



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Mommy went shopping and bwought some dwesses for me. I was scared that the dwesses were chasing me and I kept wunning,but the dwess on me kept chasing me- I was vewy scared and jumped in my bed.

Then I wondered was I supposed to dance when I have a dwess on?

Mommy says this one is my Halloween dwess, and she also bwought me a Thanksgiving and Cwismas dwess, too!

I'm not sure I wike them,yet.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! But you looks so adorable in them! :wub: Hopefully they'll stop chasing you and you'll agree to be friends


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is darling in her new dresses! Maybe she runs because she is happy in her new clothes!!!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Boy oh boy!! Warning!!....once you start....you won't be able to stop....:HistericalSmiley:

Love the dresses. Keep putting them on her - she'll get used to them soon. 


.....and then come the bows.....:w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like Candy is ready for the holidays!
I'm sure she'll get used to those gorgeous dresses in no time!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Oh Boy oh boy!! Warning!!....once you start....you won't be able to stop....:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Love the dresses. Keep putting them on her - she'll get used to them soon.
> 
> ...


HaHa.... I already have some bows for her, but she is so darn wiggly I can't get a topknot on her!!! 
Cocotini, however, is enjoying wearing them :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> She is darling in her new dresses! Maybe she runs because she is happy in her new clothes!!!!:wub:


or maybe the ghosts on the dress were saying Boo!! :w00t:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy is sooo precious!!!! Congratulations on your darling new baby girl!!! I love her. :wub: The dresses are darling. I seem to be going through a "big bow" phase now, love the big bows on these lacey dresses. Do you mind me asking, where did you purchase the dresses?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl:This thread just made me laugh out loud about Candy thinking her dresses are chasing her. Hope she becomes friends with her dresses. They're really adorable.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Candy is sooo precious!!!! Congratulations on your darling new baby girl!!! I love her. :wub: The dresses are darling. I seem to be going through a "big bow" phase now, love the big bows on these lacey dresses. Do you mind me asking, where did you purchase the dresses?


I found a vendor on Etsy called Phatmolly and contacted her on Saturday. She custom makes the dresses to your pup's size. She made all 3 dresses for me on Sunday, mailed them Monday, and I received them yesterday!!!! Her name is Joan and she is really great and her prices are so reasonable! I've already ordered several more!!

Now here is the only problem. She is going to have major surgery October 20th and may be recuperating for up to 6 months!! She is taking orders up to Oct 10th only,so if you want anything you might want to contact her asap.You can also see her website at Phatmolly. I highly recommend her!! My new things I ordered this morning will not be ready until mid to late next week, so I know she is getting swamped with orders right now. You really can't beat her workmanship and cute dresses for the price. Tell her Jocelyn and Candy sent you!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Candy look adorable in her new dress.:wub: Love the big bows on the 
back. I too go on etsy for my girls, I've seen phatmolly but never
ordered from her, but I will now:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the new dresses. They've very cute. But I love Candy more. She is just the cutest!!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Love the new dresses. They've very cute. But I love Candy more. She is just the cutest!!!!


Candy says thank you!! :smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOL Candy, you funny little girl ...loved your post -made me giggle. I also love your dresses ^_^ 

you are too cute for words


hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful dresses .. too funny about them chasing her.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...I went to that dress site and there's some really cute stuff...The prices are the most reasonable I've ever seen for dog clothing...Too bad I just found out about her when she's going to be out of commission for awhile. Your baby looks too precious in her outfit !

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Look at that little baby! Sigh, I can smell the puppy breath all the way from here. :tender:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Candy looks beautiful in her dress; but Diamond sympathizes with her. Diamond hates dresses; she's a bit of a punk/tom-boy, but Candy looks like a little lady


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is soooo cute!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the dresses and Candy looks adorable! :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> I found a vendor on Etsy called Phatmolly and contacted her on Saturday. She custom makes the dresses to your pup's size. She made all 3 dresses for me on Sunday, mailed them Monday, and I received them yesterday!!!! Her name is Joan and she is really great and her prices are so reasonable! I've already ordered several more!!
> 
> Now here is the only problem. She is going to have major surgery October 20th and may be recuperating for up to 6 months!! She is taking orders up to Oct 10th only,so if you want anything you might want to contact her asap.You can also see her website at Phatmolly. I highly recommend her!! My new things I ordered this morning will not be ready until mid to late next week, so I know she is getting swamped with orders right now. You really can't beat her workmanship and cute dresses for the price. Tell her Jocelyn and Candy sent you!!


Thank you for the info. Joan has such cute things! I hope her surgery and recovery go well. I also hope we get to see Candy in her dresses that will be coming next week. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Candy is adorable and I love her pretty dresses. I love the cute ghosty one. That's so funny she thinks the dresses are chasing her. LOL She'll get used to them. Like Pat said, watch out, they're addictive!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

this post is so funny. your girl looks precious in her dress. i hope the ghost on the dress stop chasing her. lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So cute! I'm sure the dresses are overwhelming since she's still a pupster but she'll grow into them and lose the fear.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

those dresses are so pretty, love them!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just too precious.  thanks for sharing. 

Kodi runs around like crazy when we put a dress on her. It's too funny.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh she is darling! And those dresses are just perfect for her. I'm sure she'll get used to them...unless she's like my Zoe.  Never could convince her those dresses with the 'poufy' skirts weren't chasing her. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow those dresses are so pretty!! The details on them are so intricate. Candy looks stunning in them!! :wub: <3


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you everyone for your nice comments. We put a dress on almost everyday, but she's still not loving it.

Crystal- I hope I don't have another "Zoe"- because Candy looks so darn cute in the fluffy dresses!!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just love the picture of Candy standing up!!!!:wub:


----------

